# Edmunton Bound



## DunkFunk (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello again all,

With PR visas stamped and ready to go, waiting for the sale of our house to happen its all hands to the deck.
Very excited and looking forward to stareting a new life in a beautiful country.
No job as yet though but I guess I can start at the bottom again and do anything once landed to get the money coming in.
We are thinking definatley Alberta state, more than likely Edmunton to start with. Calgray is a very close second. Any thoughts from people who have lived in these two places would be great. Best neighbour hoods for a family to live in ?

I have some very trivial questions too.
I have some electricals I really want to bring with me and want to know can I simply get a plug adapter to use them in CA ?
Laptop
I pod Dock and speakers.
Play station 3
Also I have an I phone which I am very fond of and would like to know if I can simply buy a new cell contract out in CA and pop a new sim card in and continue to use ??
thats it really. I know in the scheme of things is very trivial but would like to know what to sell before we leave.

Any info greatly appreciated

One last question, when does the summer end in Edmunton ? ie When do you expect heavy snow fall

Kind Regards

Duncan


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Electricals*

With PR visas stamped and ready to go, waiting for the sale of our house to happen its all hands to the deck.
Very excited and looking forward to stareting a new life in a beautiful country.
No job as yet though but I guess I can start at the bottom again and do anything once landed to get the money coming in.
We are thinking definatley Alberta state, more than likely Edmunton to start with. Calgray is a very close second. Any thoughts from people who have lived in these two places would be great. Best neighbour hoods for a family to live in ?

I have some very trivial questions too.
I have some electricals I really want to bring with me and want to know can I simply get a plug adapter to use them in CA ?
Laptop
I pod Dock and speakers.
Play station 3
Also I have an I phone which I am very fond of and would like to know if I can simply buy a new cell contract out in CA and pop a new sim card in and continue to use ??
thats it really. I know in the scheme of things is very trivial but would like to know what to sell before we leave.

Any info greatly appreciated

One last question, when does the summer end in Edmunton ? ie When do you expect heavy snow fall

Hi Duncan

Edmonton is a city with excellent facilities for sport, education and leisure. The rail and bus routes are regular & reliable. Edmonton is a few hours drive from the mountains (The Rocky Mountain's & all the resorts) There are several different areas to live in within the city depending on what life style you wish to follow - downtown or more suburan. We actually rented for 6 months and then moved to an acreage.
Electrical goods are quite difficult to bring over because of the voltage - it is 120 instead of the UK 240. This will give your machines a problem working. We were able to put pay as you go cards in our cell phones when we got here because our phones were unlocked. If your cell is not unlocked it will not work here.
Winter can start in late October but for the last few years it has been nearer December. Temperatures can go down as low as -35 but the roads are kept clear, everything is in doors i.e. malls and there are plug ins for your vehicles. Summer starts about June at the latest but spring warms up really quickly by mid April. Temperatures can go up to +30 or more so when its cold its very cold and when its hot its very hot. We actually get seasons unlike the UK which is 'grey' most of the time. It was one of the first things we noticed when we got here - sunshine 90% of the time even in the winter.
Good luck
MandyB


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Duncan,

I have lived in Edmonton as well as Calgary. I think you should consider what type of work you would like to do or even what kind of city you'd like to live in. Even though Edmonton is the capital of Alberta, Calgary tends to be more of a metropolitan city in the province. I really enjoyed my stay in Edmonton but I live in Calgary now.

From a very 'high level' - Edmonton is where most of the oil and gas service companies are - these are companies that provide field related services to the oil and gas sector. Calgary is where most of the oil and gas head offices are. I might get in trouble for saying this and understand I'm generalizing quite a bit here but Edmonton could be considered as 'blue collar' and Calgary more 'white collar'. 

Calgary also gets Chinooks which are warm winds which come down from the mountains and melt all the snow during winter but I have always noticed that snow lingers around Edmonton area a lot more. Rockey Mountains are about an hour and half away from the city and there are lots of nice neighborhoods. If you plan to live in the north end of town, you can be in Edmonton in 2.5 hrs by car.

Good luck with your decision and hope you have a good move.


----------



## Ennisliving (Jun 10, 2010)

DunkFunk said:


> Hello again all,
> 
> With PR visas stamped and ready to go, waiting for the sale of our house to happen its all hands to the deck.
> Very excited and looking forward to stareting a new life in a beautiful country.
> ...


Just wondering have you moved yet. we are moving to Edmonton in September. we had orginally planned on Vancover but after a bit of research and talking to other people we were told Edmonton easier work wise. My husband works construction. If you have moved you might let me know as I have a few basic questions


----------



## DunkFunk (Feb 3, 2010)

Ennisliving said:


> Just wondering have you moved yet. we are moving to Edmonton in September. we had orginally planned on Vancover but after a bit of research and talking to other people we were told Edmonton easier work wise. My husband works construction. If you have moved you might let me know as I have a few basic questions


Hello there

No still not moved :-( Still waiting on the house to be sold.
I think you will be there before us!?
So I would love to stay in ouch and know your thoughts and tips....
If you think this is a good idea please e-mail me at our e-mail address [email protected] would really appreciate your experience!!
We still have no jobs and hope to gain work when we arrive. I'm in 'Logistics' so I'm hoping (and there seems to be lots of jobs advertised) in this area.

Scary stuff eh? YOu have children? We have two.
Would be great to stay in touch. We have certain 'knowledge' gained through our relatives in Ontario.

Kind regrads

Duncan.


----------

